# Imagefunktionen unter PHP5.2.1 Suse 10 fehlen



## Pestilence (4. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, bin gerade dabei meinen Webserver etwas zu aktulisieren. (Strato SuSe 10.0)
Leider bin ich da auf kleinere Probleme mit PHP gestoßen.
Und zwar handelt es sich um die GD-Lib bzw. freetype.

Zumindest habe ich wenn ich PHP 5.2.1 z.B. wie folgt kompeliere keine Befehle wie z.B. imageTTFbox().


```
./configure --prefix=/usr/local/php5 --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs --with-mysql --with-mysqli --with-config-file-path=/usr/local/apache2/conf --with-mbstring --with-zlib --with-gettext --enable-sockets --with-bz2 --enable-ftp --enable-session --with-freetype-dir=/usr/include/freetype2/freetype --with-dom --with-mcal=/usr --with-mcrypt --with-mhash --with-xml --with-curl --with-iconv --with-zip --with-snmp=shared --enable-ucd-snmp-hack --with-gd
```

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich nun alle Imagefunktionen erlangen kann?

PHPinfo: http://www.h636726.serverkompetenz.net/test.php

Fehlerhafte Seite: http://www.trashdump.de/


----------



## andy72 (4. März 2007)

Freetype müsstest Du per Hand wohl nachinstallieren und die gd-lib bringt PHP selbst mit und muss m.E. nicht über configure aktiviert werden


----------

